# Come to my town! Some free stuff!



## BunnyTears (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm really, really sad right now so I figured I'd open up my gates for people to come visit.
I have scattered random items and fossils around my town (EXCEPT on the second tier) so you can find them and pick up a couple! Please be courteous and limit yourself to *TWO ITEMS*. I will be afk so I cannot control this, but please keep this in mind and respect my town and my rules <3 *Anything that you can pick up is fair game, EXCEPT for shells and flowers!*
I have Able Sisters open and the larger Nook's Cranny shop, feel free to take a look!
My turnip prices are 80 something right now so don't bother trying to sell those!
My town fruit is cherries, I have some peaches near the back. Take whatever!
Feel free to catch bugs, fish, take eggs, etc etc.

If you're feeling generous, I'm looking for yellow, white, and ESPECIALLY pink hyacinths! This isn't necessary though <3 I will be AFK on the chair on my beach. *If somebody leaves me flowers around me, please do not pick them up. Somebody took some flower bags that were laying around me that some kind people decided to give to me, it just isn't nice!*

no more visitors for now, maybe later!


----------



## swagdra (Apr 6, 2020)

i'll stop by and bring some white and yellow hyacinths!


----------



## ryuk (Apr 6, 2020)

hi, i’m sorry to hear that you’re feeling sad. can i come by and look around? this sounds nice. unfortunately i don’t have any hyacinths :/


----------



## BunnyTears (Apr 6, 2020)

Of course you can stop by! My town isn't completely finished, but feel free to look around <3 It's alright that you don't have any hyacinths!


----------



## brewsterlatte (Apr 6, 2020)

I’ll swing by with some hyacinths


----------



## ali3nchildr3n (Apr 6, 2020)

I’ll stop by and bring some white and pink hyacinths


----------



## BunnyTears (Apr 6, 2020)

hey, if anybody in here took the bags of hyacinths near where i was seated, those weren't for you ^^" but thanks for stopping by... haha


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 6, 2020)

may I come over? I can bring you a sakura umbrella ^^


----------



## BunnyTears (Apr 6, 2020)

Cottonball said:


> may I come over? I can bring you a sakura umbrella ^^


of course! <3 dodo is 3VLX4


----------



## lemonzboy (Apr 6, 2020)

can I come over? I can bring hyacinths


----------



## BunnyTears (Apr 6, 2020)

lemonzboy said:


> can I come over? I can bring hyacinths


yes! code is posted on OP


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 6, 2020)

BunnyTears said:


> of course! <3 dodo is 3VLX4


may i check the stores out while im there as well?


----------



## danib (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm sorry you're feeling sad  I'll come visit and bring some white hyacinths to cheer you up!


----------



## BunnyTears (Apr 6, 2020)

Cottonball said:


> may i check the stores out while im there as well?


of course! definitely feel free!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



danib said:


> I'm sorry you're feeling sad  I'll come visit and bring some white hyacinths to cheer you up!


thank you so much <3<3


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 6, 2020)

are you still afk? I wanna give you the umbrella

which one is you?? i wanna make sure you get it lol


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm coming over and bringing some hyacinths! I'll also take a look in Able Sisters. I hope you feel better!<3


----------



## BunnyTears (Apr 6, 2020)

Cottonball said:


> are you still afk? I wanna give you the umbrella
> 
> which one is you?? i wanna make sure you get it lol


starbit from lumaway! I should be good for a bit to get the umbrella!


----------



## jzwang0 (Apr 6, 2020)

can i come over as well just to check it out? i can bring some bloomed hyacinths as well!


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 6, 2020)

BunnyTears said:


> starbit from lumaway! I should be good for a bit to get the umbrella!


oki im in ables rn can you meet me outside?


----------



## BunnyTears (Apr 6, 2020)

jzwang0 said:


> can i come over as well just to check it out? i can bring some bloomed hyacinths as well!


of course, thank you so much!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



Cottonball said:


> oki im in ables rn can you meet me outside?


yes! i'm the boy villager with the newsboy cap in case you didn't see!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020

ah i'm so sorry, i'm not sure what happened! I promise my wifi right now is behaving really well, or else i wouldn't invite anybody over! If you were just in my town, pm me and i'll send you the new code!


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 6, 2020)

Ahh there was an error, I left you some seeds by the beach chair but I actually had 2 pink and 1 yellow hyacinth I was going to drop off as well but the disconnection happened before then, so I'll come back and bring those if that's ok


----------



## lemonzboy (Apr 6, 2020)

BunnyTears said:


> yes! code is posted on OP


it wont let me come over


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 6, 2020)

im going to do 2 trades then come back if thats ok I never picked up anything, and i wasnt done shopping~


----------



## griseldablossom (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm sorry you're feeling sad :c<3 ~ I'll go take pink hyacinths! ^^


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 6, 2020)

When you're open agaun, could I pop by please? I'll bring some hyacinths!


----------



## BunnyTears (Apr 6, 2020)

new code is K9F74!  sorry about that guys <3


----------

